# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Can you BULK with Anavar?

## Forever Dedicated

Before you freak out, no im not doing this. Im running anavar with cutting calories, however I cant seen to find a few answers in regards to anavar and beleive me I have searched.

Would you be able to eat a surplus in calories to gain muscle mass and lose BF throughout the cycle?

Ex. 8 Week cycle

Start at 15% BF 190 lbs

End at 12% BF 200 lbs

Or would you be able to eat maintinence calories and lose BF and gain small amounts of muscle mass?

Sorry if its jambled, its late and im tired. Trust me ive searched endlessly, maybe I have read the answers but dont understand them.

----------


## D7M

I wouldn't expect any dramatic results with var only. 

I ran var only for 8 weeks and wasn't that impressed. 

If you're after muscle mass, there's much better options out there. 

What are your stats?

----------


## azz10

var does not give you the bulk u're seeking. it builds lean muscle mass and strength.. from personal experience, never found var to promote much fat loss.. reckon if u realli wanna gain those mass and cut.. go for a bulk cycle and use fat loss products during PCT.  :Smilie:

----------


## Forever Dedicated

> var does not give you the bulk u're seeking. it builds lean muscle mass and strength.. from personal experience, never found var to promote much fat loss.. reckon if u realli wanna gain those mass and cut.. go for a bulk cycle and use fat loss products during PCT.


Nice replies guys.

Ill say again I am using my Var cycle to cut. In fact im on day 2 of a 10 week VAR Only cycle at 50 mg a day ( first cycle ).

However, I tweaked my diet very mildly and it got me thinking why wouldnt I be able to bulk on var. N when I say bulk I meen just eat a calorie surplus of 300-500. With the results and way ive read Var to work it seems like you would be capable of completely clean weight gain. As in instead of gaining that 1 lb of fat with the 1 lb of muscle it would just be the 1 lb of a muscle.

I meen am I wrong? Var promotes large strength gains and with large strength gains your moving heavier weights which leads to a large muscle teardown and repair. In essence I feel like Anavar would be the ideal steroid for a CLEAN bulk. In fact thats why ive made this post I almost want to say you could gain 5-8 lbs of muscle and lose 1-2 Body fat in the process.

However, all I have done is read like a mad man about it. I will let you experienced and wise ones chime in now.

Note - I am using my var at cuttin calories for half the cycle then maintinence calories the 2nd half. Looking for 1-3 BF loss and 4-5 Lean muscle gains.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

I would talk to BJJ. He has done a couple of anavar only cycles I believe

----------


## Bossman

> Nice replies guys.
> 
> Ill say again I am using my Var cycle to cut. In fact im on day 2 of a 10 week VAR Only cycle at 50 mg a day ( first cycle ).
> 
> However, I tweaked my diet very mildly and it got me thinking why wouldnt I be able to bulk on var. N when I say bulk I meen just eat a calorie surplus of 300-500. With the results and way ive read Var to work it seems like you would be capable of completely clean weight gain. As in instead of gaining that 1 lb of fat with the 1 lb of muscle it would just be the 1 lb of a muscle.
> 
> I meen am I wrong? *Var promotes large strength gains and with large strength gains your moving heavier weights which leads to a large muscle teardown and repair*. In essence I feel like Anavar would be the ideal steroid for a CLEAN bulk. In fact thats why ive made this post I almost want to say you could gain 5-8 lbs of muscle and lose 1-2 Body fat in the process.
> 
> However, all I have done is read like a mad man about it. I will let you experienced and wise ones chime in now.
> ...


Var is not that potent. The slightly over maintenance diet is good for a lean bulk. Very hard to judge exactly what is too much when trying to add size. Generally a little fat is to be expected when trying to add mass eating in a calories surplus.

If it were me, I would cut the length of the cycle down 2-3 weeks and increase the amount of var ED you consume. In fact 6 weeks would be better IMO. A member posted a recent study suggesting gains dramatically decrease after using 6 weeks of var.

----------


## Forever Dedicated

> Very hard to judge exactly what is too much when trying to add size.


Was hoping you would pop in here haha. Im curious then, sense Anavar tends to promote lean keepable muscle mass gains. Would starting at 12% BF 190 then gaining 7-8 lbs indirectly lower my BF and give me a slimmer look due to the weight gain being mostly lean muscle mass? In essense delivering a clean but very small bulk while dropping 1-2% BF? Making a caloric surplus a viable approach with Anavar?

Im just learning, definatly runnin my Anavar with a cutting approach  :Smilie:

----------


## Bossman

> Was hoping you would pop in here haha. Im curious then, sense Anavar tends to promote lean keepable muscle mass gains. Would starting at 12% BF 190 then gaining 7-8 lbs indirectly lower my BF and give me a slimmer look due to the weight gain being mostly lean muscle mass? In essense delivering a clean but very small bulk while dropping 1-2% BF? Making a caloric surplus a viable approach with Anavar?
> 
> Im just learning, definatly runnin my Anavar with a cutting approach


I see what you're saying. I think this could be done. You may sacrifice possible muscle gains by keeping your diet too tight but if this is what you're trying to accomplish you already know that going in.

----------


## Forever Dedicated

> I see what you're saying. I think this could be done. You may sacrifice possible muscle gains by keeping your diet too tight but if this is what you're trying to accomplish you already know that going in.


I may try it in the future, definatly would run some test along side the Var to amplify gains. Will keep a log if I do and get BF tested before n after as I would with any cycle.

----------


## Td00

> I wouldn't expect any dramatic results with var only. 
> 
> I ran var only for 8 weeks and wasn't that impressed. 
> 
> If you're after muscle mass, there's much better options out there. 
> 
> What are your stats?


sorry to hijack, but how much VAR did u use and how much did u gain?

----------


## Forever Dedicated

> sorry to hijack, but how much VAR did u use and how much did u gain?


PM him... I would love to keep this thread on track to get some more opinions.

----------


## gymnerd

Not the best choice IMO. Why var for this purpose?? Test is sooo much cheaper and more effective?? Also Tbol would be a better choice IF needles still scared you.,l

----------


## Forever Dedicated

> Not the best choice IMO. Why var for this purpose?? Test is sooo much cheaper and more effective?? Also Tbol would be a better choice IF needles still scared you.,l


Oh I certainly agree. However if one were not too caught up in what the scale says I would imagine you could make very clean gains on Anavar pushing higher weight and seeing as how anavars rep is lean gains.

So while you might gain 15-20 lbs on Test n Tbol I would imagine you could gain 8-10 lbs on Anavar with 0% bf gain or even a BF loss due to Anavars profile.

Once again, im new in this world and just having a learning discussion so dont by any meens think im saying anyone is wrong haha.

----------


## gymnerd

> Oh I certainly agree. However if one were not too caught up in what the scale says I would imagine you could make very clean gains on Anavar pushing higher weight and seeing as how anavars rep is lean gains.
> 
> So while you might gain 15-20 lbs on Test n Tbol I would imagine you could gain 8-10 lbs on Anavar with 0% bf gain or even a BF loss due to Anavars profile.
> 
> Once again, im new in this world and just having a learning discussion so dont by any meens think im saying anyone is wrong haha.



No, you will gain more muscle on test and tbol/ How lean it is is all based on diet. Anavar is good for a hardening compound, I like it for cutting for a few reasons, it will keep strength up while you loose, keep you hard, it will also KILL your appetite so again good to cut very bad to bulk on.

----------


## ROB12

I used a Var only cycle, at 50mg a day. I went from 200lbs, to almost 215lbs and got much leaner. I was very happy with the results but that was also the first time ever using gear. I had no noticable sides from it, accept from getting much stonger. For me when i get stonger, and lift more weight i get bigger as well. Everyones different though. Good luck

----------


## danielli

> I used a Var only cycle, at 50mg a day. I went from 200lbs, to almost 215lbs and got much leaner. I was very happy with the results but that was also the first time ever using gear. I had no noticable sides from it, accept from getting much stonger. For me when i get stonger, and lift more weight i get bigger as well. Everyones different though. Good luck


how long did you take it and how was your diet?

----------


## Forever Dedicated

> how long did you take it and how was your diet?


This. Calorie surplus? How much?

----------


## gymnerd

> I used a Var only cycle, at 50mg a day. I went from 200lbs, to almost 215lbs and got much leaner. I was very happy with the results but that was also the first time ever using gear. I had no noticable sides from it, accept from getting much stonger. For me when i get stonger, and lift more weight i get bigger as well. Everyones different though. Good luck




I think those results are rare or you got something else being sold as var? I ran 100 mg ED and did not get those kind of gains also test, nandrolone as well. Maybe because Im already 250+ IDK but var didnt give me much in the way of muscle gains.

----------


## ROB12

I was on a 500 plus calorie surpluss diet for the first 2 weeks, then went up another 500 for the rest of the cycle(40/40/20 diet). Ended around 4000 calories. Cycle was 6 weeks in length. I found it extremely hard to eat this much and force fed alot. I got bad dry heaves just thinking about eating which didn't go away untill a month after the cycle. The gear could have been cut although it was a reliable source you never do know. I would run test with an anavar cycle again to yeild better final results. Either way train heavy, eat lots, and sleep even more, your bound to make gains.

----------


## Jahcuree

> I was on a 500 plus calorie surpluss diet for the first 2 weeks, then went up another 500 for the rest of the cycle(40/40/20 diet). Ended around 4000 calories. Cycle was 6 weeks in length. I found it extremely hard to eat this much and force fed alot. I got bad dry heaves just thinking about eating which didn't go away untill a month after the cycle. The gear could have been cut although it was a reliable source you never do know. I would run test with an anavar cycle again to yeild better final results. Either way train heavy, eat lots, and sleep even more, your bound to make gains.


Dude, the dry heaves are the worst, i get those just trying to bulk w.o gear. Sounds like awesome gains though i hope my 1st var cycle yields similar gains!

----------

